# Unemployment/Job Hunt Support thread



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

NewMango said:


> Okay, so here's today's update.
> 
> It is Wednesday, and it has literally taken me an entire week and ~100 e-mails later to finally have found a therapist who is lgbt friendly and kink aware (aka not going to tell me I have huge problems for liking BDSM). Like a ridiculous amount of time. Was not expecting it to be this difficult. Getting one through Medi-Cal was basically impossible, and as I had suspected (as this was my previous experience), the ones who take insurance are either really bad therapists and can't get clients elsewhere, and the good ones that do take insurance get booked up immediately. I went to one last night through MediCal and as expected she was super unprofessional.
> 
> ...


Wow, so sorry to hear about your experience at your former job. One step at a time in terms of progress, and I hope things start to take a turn for you soon. And Facebook? Hah, yes I agree. I permanently deleted mine like almost 5 months ago. At first I regretted it a tiny bit. But, now I'm able to focus strictly on myself with that nonsense out of my life.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

'Ello again my broke and unemployed peeps :ninja:.

Well since my last post, I realized I had to do some self-investment for improving my cover letters. Outside advice from career counselors or Pinterest wasn't cutting it. So, I read, read, read (from employment tip books, ha). I now feel that I have my cover letter routine down perfectly. I'm applying to 3-4 Fall Internships this week (2 of them being pai,yay).One down,3 to go. If I don't get anything by October, then I will have to start applying for the Spring and Summr 2017 announcements, which I've already started to do...but, I don't want to be jobless this semester is grad school.

At least my resume and cover letter format is kick ass now.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

1. I had a phone interview yesterday.I was nervous but got an offer for an in-person interview for next week.
2. I received an email from someone else who wants to interview me for next week as well.

So, I'll have 2 interviews scheduled for next week.I'm so thankful that all of the months of reading, revising& implementing ways to improve my resume& cover letters are starting to pay off.Now,it's time to continue with my books on interview tips.


----------

